# mount -o remount,rw fails - /dev/hda9 is write-protected???

## fuqnbastard

/dev/hda9 switched to read-only after I tried deleting some buggy folders. I ran fsck on the device and corrected the errors. Now I want to remount it read/write. But:

```

# mount -o remount,rw /

mount: block device /dev/hda9 is write-protected, mounting read-only

# mount -o remount,rw -w /

mount: block device /dev/hda9 is write-protected but explicit `-w' flag given

```

write-protected? this is a harddisk partition, what is this supposed to mean?

What reason is there to enforce a reboot?

in dmesg, this looks like

```

ext3_abort called.

EXT3-fs error (device hda9): ext3_remount: Abort forced by user

```

----------

## pointers

Hello,

   I get the same error. My dmesg says exacylt like yours. 

 *Quote:*   

> ext3_abort called.
> 
> EXT3-fs error (device sdb1): ext3_remount: Abort forced by user
> 
> 

 

Did you find any solution to this problem?

----------

